# Windows 10 Unexpected shutdown causing problems



## Beanie771 (Jul 18, 2009)

My laptop was unexpectedly shut down on June 8, 2018 and it is causing problems. I tried two previous restore points and this did not resolve the issues. Hope someone can help! Thank-you.
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 877 @ 1.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3986 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1801 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 436 GB (368 GB Free); D: 27 GB (3 GB Free);
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 18FC
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Disabled

This is all of the tech info I gathered from the Reliability Monitor in the Control Panel.
On June 13, 2018 Windows was nor properly shut down. When I turned the computer back on, on June 16, these events occurred:
3 windows not properly shut down (this was because the only way I know to turn it off at this point is manually, Not very bright on my part)
Then it shows an a windows installation failure which was successful on the second try and one more successful installation.
June 20: 1260 listings of ctfmon.exe stopped working and 1 listing of CTF Loader stopped Working. The full description is pasted here: 
Description
Faulting Application Path: C:\Windows\System32\ctfmon.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: ctfmon.exe
Application Version: 10.0.16299.15
Application Timestamp: f1636807
Fault Module Name: InputLocaleManager.dll
Fault Module Version: 10.0.16299.334
Fault Module Timestamp: 815745b1
Exception Code: 00000675
Exception Offset: 00000000000078d4
OS Version: 10.0.16299.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 9bd5
Additional Information 2: 9bd5c58390a2c36620e51edcce50445f
Additional Information 3: 4240
Additional Information 4: 4240b90abdeda2d3ec6dfc452d0bdd46

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 6ed933f311dedc9bc52755a582b23293 (1524281168238883475)
On June 21 ctfmon.exe listed 2,499 times as critical events. 2 other installations were successful.
June 22 a lot of ctfmon.exe and CTF Loader stopped working entries. There wa apparently a successful application reconfiguration on June 22.
The laptop has gone from 10 down to 1 in overall reliability and stability. I think it may be ready to crash and burn if I can't find a solution soon.


----------



## Beanie771 (Jul 18, 2009)

My antivirus is AVG. Can't get rid of this Norton pest. Startup Menu will not load. I have to go in through the recycle bin on the desktop to get to the control panel.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I do not understand this


> windows not properly shut down (this was *because the only way I know to turn it off at this point is manually*, Not very bright on my part)


you shutdown windows 10 as follows
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/13770/windows-shut-down-sleep-hibernate-your-pc

white microsoft flag left of taskbar
click then power then shutdown

2. Norton
Follow instructions for Norton removal tool

3. Is AVG paid for or free


----------



## Beanie771 (Jul 18, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. I do not understand this
> 
> you shutdown windows 10 as follows
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/13770/windows-shut-down-sleep-hibernate-your-pc
> ...


Hello Macboatmaster. Thank-you for reading and responding to my post.

1. I know how to safely shut down Windows 10.
The startup menu (white microsoft flag) does not work. The startup/shutdown menu will not come up. I always safely shut down my laptop. This was an islolated one-time event. Because the white microsoft flag will not bring up the startup menu, there is no way I know of to safely shut down the laptop. Actually I'm not even shutting it down anymore. All my desk top icons are flashing and the system is ready to crash and burn. I have already ordered a new laptop because I don't think anyone can help me fix this.
2 and 3. I don't have Norton installed. I use AVG free and the AVG Tune-up software. (I bought the paid version of AVG a few years ago and it caused all kinds of problems. The free version works very well). The Norton window still comes up. I have seen reports where others have this identical problem. After you uninstall Norton they leave this little pest behind. There is a way to fix it but it is rather technical and I am used to just closing the window and ignoring it.

I actually downloaded and ran the Reimage Repair Tool yesterday and that did not help.

Thank-you for trying to help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I missed off the link for the Norton removal tool
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/v60392881_EndUserProfile_en_us

There is nothing technical about it you just run the tool
The AVG tuneup will damage your windows 10 installation - sooner or later as will most if not all third party tuneup programs

If however you do not wish to continue in view of this


> have already ordered a new laptop because I don't think anyone can help me fix this.


my advice is to stay away from such products, otherwise you will have the same situation with the new laptop


----------

